# Wouldn't miss it if Halloween lost…



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

Okay — I didn't see this in a search of the forums, so I thought I'd pose the question: 

*Is there something you wouldn't miss from Halloween if it went away for good?*

There is no limit on the subject matter. It can be anything from jack-o-lanterns to the Monster Mash.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

That is a sad question that I hope never happens, but if it did the only thing I wouldn't miss is packing the boxes to put it away, the more I have the longer it takes ot organize everything.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Need I say, *glitter?*


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

The idea that you must be some sort of evil devil worshiper for celebrating Halloween... definitely wouldn't miss THAT at all! 

Oh, and glitter too.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

how about those crappy candies in the orange and black wrappers. those things freakin' suck!


----------



## xported (Sep 4, 2007)

kallie said:


> how about those crappy candies in the orange and black wrappers. those things freakin' suck!


LOL. Those were always the worst to get as a kid. I'm going to have to agree, wouldn't miss those at all.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

i don't even know if they make those anymore, but my gag reflex goes into over drive just thinking about that awful taste! 

it's like chewing on someones already been chewed chaw LOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

I am currently worshiping the devil while eating Mary Janes in their black and orange wrappers as I pack boxes while being covered in glitter and I am appalled!!!

HAHAHAHA


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

mary janes! ha! i never knew what they were called.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*You May Not Want To Hear This.*

I would not "Miss" the really stupid people...they seem to only show up in October, so I love being open the rest of the year with my haunted house.
One called here expressing just how stupid they can be when they recently began arguing with my Wife, insisting that we are located in a different town!? (Just 10 miles away)
If I would have been the one on the phone with her I would have told her to just wait a minute, I'll go across town and check the road sign to make sure this is the town we are in...
I have spent many minutes on the phone explaining you send us a check a week in advance for a reservation, then the other party on the phone says:"OK, just "Pencil me in." And hangs up!???
No Checkie=No Pencil Work. Duh? "Penciled in "doesnot work, if they have sent a check, then they seem to have a better memory to remember to come here.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

I know I might get persecuted for saying this, but black cats, and the devil costumes.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

Oooh, that's an easy one...

CHAINSAWS!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Halloweenfan said:


> I know I might get persecuted for saying this, but black cats, and the devil costumes.



Black cats? 
I have two of them and they are the sweetest little hairballs and are freaked out by Halloween decorations... figures.


----------



## Warlord Blade (Sep 27, 2009)

I've never really been a huge fan of Zombies. 

Vampires, Monsters, Werewolves, Witches, Ghosts - all awesome. 

Zombies... eh they're okay sometimes. Not the Zombie babies though. bleh.

But I wouldn't mind the current obsession to cool a bit.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Let's see, the parents that walk up to the door with their kids and expect candy in their bag too, when they aren't in costume! oh, and the ones that drive up, run up to the door and say it's for the kid that's sleeping in the car...that one was a doozy.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Mr. Gris said:


> I am currently worshiping the devil while eating Mary Janes in their black and orange wrappers as I pack boxes while being covered in glitter and I am appalled!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHA


Wait I thought Mary Janes looked like this:









Those orange & black candies may taste like Mary Janes but I don't think they're actually Mary Janes.

Googles....AHHHH...they're called peanut butter kisses, which would explain why they taste like Mary Janes.

Now, to the actual question, what wouldn't I miss, well, that candy, Smarties & I'm sidin' with the Glitter Hatin' Gang here. If we were making up names for us we could be called Glaters. Or not.

I'm not even that fond of glitter for Christmas, it's just insidious, like poison ivy only less itchy. Unless you get it in your eye.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Pirates
Punk Kids


----------



## sleekmr2 (Sep 7, 2005)

house's that turn off all their lights to make it seem like their not home to avoid trick-or-treaters from knocking on their door.


----------



## jackpot (Nov 1, 2008)

I would gladly give up glitter and the people picket Halloween.


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

Okay — Nobody else brought it up so I will: *I can't stand The Rocky Horror Picture Show.*

Coming from someone who was pictured in drag in his college newspaper,  I can tell you it's not some distain for transvestites or anything. I just always thought it was stupid and probably only became a cult classic because of all the sexuality…

That — and The Haunted Mansion movie with Eddie Murphy. You could wipe that one from my memory with pleasure, too.


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

kallie said:


> how about those crappy candies in the orange and black wrappers. those things freakin' suck!


oh god i HATE those things....amen amen!


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

Warlord Blade said:


> I've never really been a huge fan of Zombies.


O.k. the thing is...there are like SO many different kinds of zombies out there. I love zombies...but some just make me mad.

Like....Thriller Zombies = good.......Those fast moving super human strength zombies = ew....

Btw....this is the best zombie ever!  Billy from Hocus Pocus haha


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 23, 2008)

Plastic pumpkins in any color that isn't orange (i.e. purple, fluorescent green, hot pink, etc.)


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Frankie's Girl said:


> The idea that you must be some sort of evil devil worshiper for celebrating Halloween... definitely wouldn't miss THAT at all!
> 
> Oh, and glitter too.


*Ditto! Except for the glitter....I hope that never goes away! Well at least in my house it wont *


----------



## Antimars (Jan 6, 2010)

Halloweenfan said:


> I know I might get persecuted for saying this, but *black cats*...


lol what?
Our black cat has been with us for 15 years. Old grannie she is. We have to keep her in around Halloween because unfortunately some people can be really horrid to black cats during our most beloved time of year...
It's a coat colour and nothing more 


Some of this has been said before but:
- Plastic pumpkins sporting unnatural hues
- Spirit (well, ok, maybe over-priced cheaply painted props and skimpy costumes have a place somewhere)
- *TRUNK OR TREAT* and all that it stands for. (Including those meanies who think Halloween anything less than savoury).


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I personally would not miss "gore" of any type. I don't particularly like weapons in haunts either...although my skeletal executioner has a plastic halberd that is well over 5 feet tall. Aliens. I'm not into glitter much (except the mice!), and the zombie babies...meh. They don't bother me, but they're not my thing. 

I agree about the people who say we're devil worshipers or evil, that's just silly. By the same token, I don't care for items that have inverted pentagrams on them. If they want to imply that something is "Satanic", they should be slapping inverted crosses on it--at least stick to the religion that believes in Satanism. "Blaming" another religion makes no sense.

The only movie/series "killers" that I care for are Norman Bates and Dexter, and you just don't see any props of them. 

What I would miss, is just about anything that's appeared in any classic movie (aside from alien life forms). I'm just a fan of spooky/eerie/paranormal type things.

Those peanut butter chewy candies are really good. For giving to rude ToTs. Best when they're a year or three old, though. 

Re: Eddie Murphy/Haunted Mansion. I love that movie! With the sound turned down. Kinda like Titanic. Love the set, hate the script. I can't wait till the new (supposedly "realistic") Haunted Mansion movie is released!


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

Martha Stewart.
oh and Mary Janes (yechh)


----------



## deadhead68 (Jul 29, 2010)

I would have to say having to do trick or treat on a Sunday afternoon is something that I would not miss.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

> Those peanut butter chewy candies are really good. For giving to rude ToTs. Best when they're a year or three old, though.


Yeah, sorry about that all you kids that came to my dad's house over the years. He loves those things and also happens to be a hoarder so he buys bags of them and then SAVES them to hand out NEXT year... deeply, deeply sorry.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Frankie's Girl said:


> The idea that you must be some sort of evil devil worshiper for celebrating Halloween... definitely wouldn't miss THAT at all!
> 
> Oh, and glitter too.


I am with you except I dont usually care about the glirtter part.


----------



## HallowYves (Jul 11, 2009)

Family and friends asking, "What is that suppose to be?" , "Is that the hands? No, thats the face right?".


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

the hangover, but that is my fault..................lol


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Black cats?
> I have two of them and they are the sweetest little hairballs and are freaked out by Halloween decorations... figures.


I too have two black cats. Twilight and My Lady. My Lady is a recently new addition to the family. Kitten really. Twilight is spoiled rotten while My Lady is getting use to us.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

I wouldn't miss a lack in 'one time use' Halloween items, a lack of vampires, less glitter, the anti-Halloween attitudes, slutty costumes (especially ones marketed to those under 18), stupid costumes (Bull S**t, Deviled Egg, harhar what a visual pun), and changing holiday traditions in the name of 'safety' (i.e. trunk or treat, because what could be safer than teaching your kid to take candy from strangers in a parking lot).

Oh yeah, and Christmas decorations in October. I wouldn't miss that at all either.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Halloween toilet paper! Its a shame to wipe your *** with any halloween themed item...


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

*Mary Janes!*



kallie said:


> how about those crappy candies in the orange and black wrappers. those things freakin' suck!


Ha, I love Mary Janes. Buy them every year for myself. 

I can't stand CANDY CORN!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*What are.....*



Mr. Gris said:


> I am currently worshiping the devil while eating Mary Janes in their black and orange wrappers as I pack boxes while being covered in glitter and I am appalled!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHA


What are Mary Janes? Special brownies?


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Yeah, sorry about that all you kids that came to my dad's house over the years. He loves those things and also happens to be a hoarder so he buys bags of them and then SAVES them to hand out NEXT year... deeply, deeply sorry.


When I was a ToTer, there were houses I visited that I'd swear did that. That's what gave me the idea. I've considered it, I always see them on sale after the holiday.

Mr. Gris, your posts always make my day! (I am too lazy to re-quote your post about being covered in glitter while you eat MJs)


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

If they went back to daylight savings the last Sunday in October, I wouldn't miss having it start in November at all!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

OMG, I LOVE Peanut Butter kisses. Anyone whose kid gets PB Kisses in his or her TOT bag this year, I'll gladly take them off your family's hands. Please mail them to me. 

Mmmmmm...PB Kisses...nom nom...drool!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Expensive props and peeps!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Yeah, sorry about that all you kids that came to my dad's house over the years. He loves those things and also happens to be a hoarder so he buys bags of them and then SAVES them to hand out NEXT year... deeply, deeply sorry.


Aw c'mon. Crappy candy builds character. Besides, it certainly reduced the amount I was going to eat. Those black and orange things are just vile. And not in the good HF way. I still prefer them to any commercial prop/decoration offered for sale in neon glitter colors. Skulls, JoLs, tombstones should never look like they fell off one of Lady GaGa's stage costumes. If you want to glitter up stuff yourself, well, I guess it takes all kinds.


----------



## granamyr (Oct 3, 2005)

Going to have to go with the religious jerk aspect. All of it...from those who cannot accept that it was a pre-christian holiday stolen by a power mad church, to the current insistence of satanic activity, the pentacle thing mentioned(I am pagan, and my Samhain ceremony has nothing to do with satan or sacrifice, or anything like, thanks). Being Pagan and not christian tho, does not mean I agree with the public school "fall fest" thing...just keep religion completely off the current halloween incarnation, which is scary fun. Let the kids dress up in school, have parties, etc...and forget these freaking "trunk or treat" crapfests, or insiting that when the 31st is on sunday then saturday is for ToT. If you don't like Halloween, if you are too scared of poisoners, razors, or whatever for your precious kids, stay home, turn off the light and keep your fundamentalist superstitious crap there and leave the rest of us alone. 
And if you answer your door for Tot, do NOT use it as an excuse to try to brainwash the local kids into your cult church, ie don't hand out religious pamphlets. 
I love this post:warning, NOT exactly safe for work, or kids: http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/sea/465979897.html


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

xported said:


> LOL. Those were always the worst to get as a kid. I'm going to have to agree, wouldn't miss those at all.


Nuuu! i love those!


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Warlord Blade said:


> I've never really been a huge fan of Zombies.
> 
> Vampires, Monsters, Werewolves, Witches, Ghosts - all awesome.
> 
> ...


I feel the same way about zombies. Never been my thing. The zombie babies are just yucky to me though. I wouldn't mind not seeing those anymore.

What is Trunk or Treat? I've never heard of that.

I'm fine with glitter as long as it is on a pretty little fairy princess type costume, but as a decoration for a haunt, no thanks!

Black cats, I LOVE! Wish I had one. I've been trying to talk my tortoiseshell colored cat into letting me use one of those temporary black hair sprays on her for the season, but she doesn't seem to be taking me seriously. 

I could DEFINITELY do without the religious zealots and their pointy fingers, though fortunately I don't encounter much of that here so yay for that!  ... But still, just knowing they are causing problems for my fellow haunters bugs me. I really don't understand why anybody's religious or spiritual views need to be pushed on others at all, let alone in the form of non-acceptance of any kind. Sheesh, spirituality is a personal thing! Keep your views to yourself unless your asked, and let your actions speak for your beliefs by showing compassion, generosity, forgiveness and whatever else you value on a daily basis. 

If I still lived in the States, I imagined that I wouldn't miss the vandals and thieves that go around smashing people's jack-o-lanterns and ruining their displays, but fortunately, we don't have much problem with that here. 

I can't think of anything else at the moment!


----------



## strublay (Jul 31, 2009)

*No body likes Smarties but you, Strublay.*

Trunk or treat can straight to to hell, do not pass go, do not collect 200 dollars. Kids should not be taught to take candy from strange people they don't know from the TRUNKS OF CARS in big busy un-directly-supervised party like environments. Kids should go trick or treating with their parents to their neighbors houses... its a community holiday!!!! GAH!! I could also do with out the parents who complain about having to take their kids trick-or-treating. 
*gets off soap box*

Uh.... flavors that are anything other than chocolate, cherry and strawberry Tootsie Rolls. (the cherry ones are awesome)

The Conversion Patrol. (yes i'm dressed up like a witch. No I don't need you to save me, GTFO KTHXBAI)

Vandals. 

and glitter. 

Oh and vampires wearing glitter... they can go away too. (Sorry twilight fans, I hate it. HATE IT.)

Now for everyone else's posts: 
I LOVE SMARTIES!!! I go through a big bag of 'em all by my lonesome every year... Just me? Oh..... Okay............... *hides face*

I had myself the sweetest Black Cat by the name of Waldo who was my personal guardian for the first 10 years of my life. He loved Halloween and would go trick or treating with us, following along as we went around the neighborhood, waiting with my father for me on the sidewalk. He loved his neighbors, and was a sweet ambassador of his fur color for black cats everywhere.


----------



## Hauntings by Design (Jan 2, 2010)

Vandals, those jerks who think it's cool to steal or break one of my props that I built or bought.


----------



## huggybear (Oct 8, 2008)

overpriced props...come on.I see it everywhere and think...i can make that for cheaper.


----------



## jackpot (Nov 1, 2008)

granamyr said:


> I love this post:warning, NOT exactly safe for work, or kids: http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/sea/465979897.html


Oh that was a good way to get my morning going lol.


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

LairMistress said:


> I personally would not miss "gore" of any type. I don't particularly like weapons in haunts either...although my skeletal executioner has a plastic halberd that is well over 5 feet tall.


Might irk some fellow haunters here, but I gotta agree with you LairMistress. I like "classic spookery," if there is such a word — where ambiance, settings, mood, sound and imagination gets the people shaking and wound up before the scare.

Blood that's been splattered everywhere is not scary, but simply gross. I find it lazy to just drip everything red and call that spooky. More like a lack of imagination.

Not that blood can't be use tastefully. D ha!) But it is more a matter of quality vs. quantity. The blood on a girl's neck just bitten by a vampire who dragged her back to his crypt— great. Blood all over the walls with a chainsaw guy in the middle of the room — old and tired. My 2¢.


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

Vandals need to have their arms broken.
My kids are always worried that their pumpkins are going to be smashed after one year. Luckily it hasn't happened since, although I move then out of side when the lights go out.

I'd be happy if Halloween lost the "one night" effect.
I'd like it to last a few days. lol
On Nov 1st Halloween just disappears instantly. It's weird.

I'd like those motion activated skeletons that tell jokes to go away forever.

I'd like any variation from the traditional candy corn to also go away.

Silly string wouldn't be missed either.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

The wind. It's always there....Why oh why must it always be windy?


----------



## discard (May 6, 2010)

Peeps, they taste like sandpaper covered marshmallows.

Bad weather, it ruins the whole month of preparation.

Halloween only being one day, it needs a whole week.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Terra said:


> The wind. It's always there....Why oh why must it always be windy?


Ditto.

The last few years here in MD it's been really windy on Halloween & last year it was rainy too.


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

Rude children and the usually rude parents who are unable to control them. 
People without costumes who show up, stay all night and try to strike up conversations with you when you're in "scaracter".
Martha Stewart.
Local politicians who hand out litter (I mean liter_ature_) and try to get votes at your haunt. Yes, this has happened to me on a few occasions.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Mordessa said:


> I feel the same way about zombies. Never been my thing. The zombie babies are just yucky to me though. I wouldn't mind not seeing those anymore.


Agreed., especially re: zombie babies. Now that I have a four-and-a-half month old son, I find the concept just a bit too morbid, and rather depressing.



MacEricG said:


> Might irk some fellow haunters here, but I gotta agree with you LairMistress. I like "classic spookery," if there is such a word — where ambiance, settings, mood, sound and imagination gets the people shaking and wound up before the scare.
> 
> Blood that's been splattered everywhere is not scary, but simply gross. I find it lazy to just drip everything red and call that spooky. More like a lack of imagination.
> 
> Not that blood can't be use tastefully. D ha!) But it is more a matter of quality vs. quantity. The blood on a girl's neck just bitten by a vampire who dragged her back to his crypt— great. Blood all over the walls with a chainsaw guy in the middle of the room — old and tired. My 2¢.


Agreed. Never been a fan of the slasher-type stuff.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

I wouldn't miss finding more room to store my Halloween props lol.


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

kevin242 said:


> People without costumes who show up, stay all night and try to strike up conversations with you when you're in "scaracter".


I agree with this totally! My bf...(he doesn't really care about halloween that much) doesn't understand this. One year I was Wednesday Addams and I was all in character and stuff and he was like "why do you have to act like her? You're just dressed up..." and i just stared at him blankly....


And about the Zombies....i totally get it...I mean, I LOVE the old school slow walking zombies....and most zombie movies...but zombie props are like ridiculous now a days....and don't get me started on the zombie babies...


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

I wouldn't miss the slutty outfits aimed at ANY age but I specificly despise 'em when I see them targeted at elementary school age.
I wont miss the over priced for under quality on almost everything halloween in stores.
I wont miss hearing of people being called satanist, having any prized halloween things stolen or trashed.
I definitly wouldn't miss being leary and afraid of it happening to me.


----------



## dogueman (Oct 7, 2005)

I wouldn't miss the expensive shipping cost when you need to get something in "next day air" for an unfinished prop the day before Halloween!!!


----------



## Gardensofstone (Sep 16, 2010)

Holding trick or treat day on the last tues of oct instead of on halloween.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

"The Devil's birthday" crap and Candy Corn!


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

I wish the Military Base restriction on TOT hours would go away! 6-8 pm. Really? That is sooo frustrating. You plan and prepare and decorate- and Halloween only lasts 2 hours! It's very sad.

By the way, I LOVE Mary Janes, Peanut Butter kisses, Black Cats and GLITTER!!


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

GhostMagnet -- Why don't you ask? If you put together a well-thought-out argument, write a letter, and present it to your First Sergeant and ask them to elevate it, your wish just may be granted. Pleas of, "kids whose parents are away and have little to look forward to; could use the escape, etc." might go a long way towards swaying the commander. In fact, the decision was probably made by some bureaucrat in the housing office and the commander isn't even aware because, if he (or she) has kids, at their age, the kids are likely past ToT age. Commanders, I've found, are often good, decent, reasonable people who just have a lot going on.

It can't really _hurt_, can it? Just be sure to keep it respectful and run it by your sponsor so they don't get any surprises. Start with the First Sergeant and use the chain of command. If you don't like the answer you get, respectfully tell them you are going to take it up to the next level. Eventually, you will either have a YES, or you will get a NO from the base commander and you will know that you at least tried.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Giant inflatables (for ANY holiday!)

The only ones I kinda like are the Nightmare Before Christmas ones.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Gardensofstone said:


> Holding trick or treat day on the last tues of oct instead of on halloween.


Who came up with that Jeeeeesssss


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

I definitely would not miss the blow ups on the lawn, wheezing like an old vacuum cleaner, collapsed and sad in the morning...


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

Gardensofstone said:


> Holding trick or treat day on the last tues of oct instead of on halloween.


Why on earth would they pick Tuesday?


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

Realistic gore.

I like gore on the screen, not in real life. I know when I was a kid, after a rather traumatic family experience, I really struggled at extreme Halloween houses. The sight of blood still makes me all woozy, real or fake.

So, if the gore went bye bye but the creep factor stayed the same, I'd be happy. I know some of the younger ToTs would be, too.


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

getting and putting back everything in the attic


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Mordessa said:


> Black cats, I LOVE! Wish I had one. I've been trying to talk my tortoiseshell colored cat into letting me use one of those temporary black hair sprays on her for the season, but she doesn't seem to be taking me seriously.



Hilarious!


----------



## Noelle (Aug 21, 2009)

Nyxy said:


> I wouldn't miss the slutty outfits aimed at ANY age but I specificly despise 'em when I see them targeted at elementary school age.
> I wont miss the over priced for under quality on almost everything halloween in stores.
> I wont miss hearing of people being called satanist, having any prized halloween things stolen or trashed.
> I definitly wouldn't miss being leary and afraid of it happening to me.


Ditto this exactly!


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

Tribulation Trails.

Each to their own, but I don't like these at all.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Let's see, Glitter {wth?}
Gore, not a big fan, especially if it's "in your face"
And people who"ban" Halloween, yeah, that about sums it up!

Oh if anyone like zombies, check out the anime "Highschool Of The Dead"
It's pretty good, and not too gory


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I definitely don't like the "adult oriented" costumes that are aimed at the under 18 crowd, especially the much younger than 18 crowd. What I call "barely costumes" for legal adults...eh, I can take it or leave it, unless it's something just outright dumb. I kid you not, I actually saw a slutty Elmo costume this year. For adults. What woman is really going to go out as Elmo? (hold the "Tickle Me Elmo" banter, please!) I believe that Party City is selling them; and they have the other Sesame Street characters too, Cookie Monster, etc. Why? Just why? Skimpy Snow White, OK, but slutty Big Bird? Really?

I also dislike (less, but still) the female costumes that are really male characters...but made into female characters. Female Iron Man, for instance. Female Robin the Boy Wonder, Female Elvis? I think that women have enough choices for costumes (skimpy or not), to not need to gender bend an existing character.

I loved the comment about wanting to dye the cat, and the cat not taking the owner seriously too. I used to have two black tortie cats, LOVED them. Always wanted a pure black, but black torties are the next best thing!


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

In fairness, there has been a female Robin, but I definitely get what you're saying with the other stuff.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

1) 150% store profit via price markup on cheap junk

2) Poly-Stretch Webbing
You'd think after 20 years, there'd be a new inexpensive alternative. 
I hate putting that stuff up and taking it down! 
Plus, It looks more like snot than it does a spider webs.

3) TOT being only one night!


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

Mr_Nobody said:


> Tribulation Trails.
> 
> Each to their own, but I don't like these at all.


Wow Mr_Nobody...I'd never even _*heard *_of a Tribulation Trail and had to look it up. As I understand, it's basically an outdoor Hell House.  I don't blame you, as I'm not a fan of proselytization ANY time of year.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

october31 said:


> getting and putting back everything in the attic


Ding ding ding! I think we have a winner!!


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

Well I have a "Big Tent mentality" when it comes to halloween stuff, I honestly don't care what it is as long as it is something Halloween. Even the homes that have one lone inflatable in their yard, I figure well its something.
My beef is how expensive vintage halloween diecuts on ebay are but that is just how the market is.


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

Bella LaGhostly said:


> Wow Mr_Nobody...I'd never even _*heard *_of a Tribulation Trail and had to look it up. As I understand, it's basically an outdoor Hell House.  I don't blame you, as I'm not a fan of proselytization ANY time of year.


Yeah, it's a Hell House, but I live in the south, so we don't use that word.

A 5-6 years back, I volunteered for a haunted house that was going to be built inside this old textile mill. It was a perfect location. I got on with them right when they were starting to put things together. They had already started advertising for it, put a website together, and were setting up stuff already. Then at the end of the night, the people in charge got everyone together and said that instead of an actual haunted house, they wanted to turn it into a Tribulation Trail type of thing. They actually started brainstorming ideas, and I kid you not this was some of the stuff they came up with:

1) John Kerry and Satan ruling the world together room, with slaves and stuff (this was during the election)

2) A room with a false prophet with live pitbulls and rottweilers on chains.

3) An abortion room (apparently standard for these things)

The list just kept on coming. At that point, I raised my hand and asked what about all the advertising they had already done saying it was going to be an actual haunted house. The guy said that if they advertised it as what it actually would be, then people wouldn't come to it. This way, they could do it, and more people will come, and they'll make more money.

I basically asked if they are intentionally false advertising then. He didn't see it as that.

At that point I told them I wouldn't be a part of something like this and walked away. A couple of other people did as well.

After they're opening night, there was a big article in the paper about it and about how they were deceiving people. People were pissed, wanted their money back, which they refused, and their intended 3 week long opening, lasted all of three nights before they were forced to shut down.

And luckily I picked up some place else, so it didn't hurt me any either.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Okay, Mr. NoBody gets my vote for the best "won't miss"! Fake Halloween attractions used for the purpose of slamming Halloween just gets my dander up.

No body is going to take my Halloween away....even if I have to claim it as my religion (it's not a religion to me, but hey if it works, it works!)

By the way....Happy Halloween To All.


----------



## SpookySarah (Jul 4, 2008)

I wouldn't miss the crappy Halloween TV schedules as of late. Gosh darnnit, I want by semi-spooky family films from DC and ABCFam, not any old movie I can watch the other 11 months of the year!

I also wouldn't miss the sexy costumes that they make for teens. I can't tell you how hard it is to find a costume.

Me: "Hi, I'm looking for a Halloween costume."
Costume Companies: "Skimpy, slutty, or lingerie?"

Other things I wouldn't miss:

~ "Fall Festivals"
~ Adults/teens who think teens are too old for Halloween
~ My WalMart not getting Pumpkin Delights


----------



## ghostuponthefloor (Aug 19, 2009)

I'd probably fall in the glitter camp, too, but aside from being epically sad that a huge part of my life would no longer be there in the form of Halloween, I probably wouldn't miss spending mass amounts of money on the holiday (although, maybe I would, because I love what I buy with it?)


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

There is one thing I woudn't miss, the vanloads of kids carrying pillowcases, no costumes and instead of saying "trick or treat," they tell you "candy muther****er" I just don't deal with it and get my stuff inside around 9pm on tot night. You can hear them coming after the little kids have all wound up...


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Trunk or Treat-how the hell is that any fun?!
religious freaks who think Halloween is the devil's holiday.
hauling all of my boxes from the basement and unpacking everything and repacking everything and hauling it back in the basement after Halloween.
pumpkin seeds.
I hate the TOT's with the pillowcases.


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

How can so many people be against the peanut butter kisses??? OMG I lov those damn things! That's like the main candy I look foward to each season! Well that an the reeses peanut butter pumpkins! I used to buy at least a bag every 2 weeks starting mid September till I starting caring about the effects on my teeth haha. I still get them just not as much. I'm glad a least a few of u like them
the colors and wrapping just scream Halloween! Which is one reason y I love hem but also cuz they're peanut butter goodness!

Anyway I wouldn't miss it if Halloween compilation CDs lost some of the filler songs. I used to consider ghostbusters a filler song cuz I didn't think the movie was very halloweeny but since they play that song like every single year it's part o he nostalgia for me now and it's grown on me.
Im thinking more like "witch doctor" "Adams family theme" and I'm kinda undecidd about the "purple people eater" but yeah those type of songs that are only vaguely halloweeny and are basically added to fill space on the album.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

I would not miss "slutty" versions of costumes. sorry... I am a hater =)


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm a liker of those haha. I love the supergirl one with the middrift showing XD


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Why no love for pillowcases? They are a sure way to carry a lot of candy, hold up better than some store bought bags and sometimes kids have special cases decorated for Halloween. I've even seen kids with backpacks (a smarter way to carry heavy amounts of candy).

If they're gonna show up without even a hint of costume, hold out a bag and demand candy, then no, they aren't getting any, but if they have made an effort and are polite give them a piece or two.


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

halloween countdown clocks.

after halloween they are depressing (300+ days til halloween)

before halloween they are anxiety producing (only 2 days til halloween....omg)

i have 41 days left and seeing that countdown clock still freaks me out


----------



## Gorey Vidal (Jul 7, 2010)

The thing I wouldn't miss would have to be the bible-thumpers that repeatedly come to my place cause they know that I'm a Halloween fan. I've told them repeatedly that all I do to celebrate the holiday is COOK!!! I've even showed them the inside of my apartment but to no avail.


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

the dogman said:


> Why no love for pillowcases? They are a sure way to carry a lot of candy, hold up better than some store bought bags and sometimes kids have special cases decorated for Halloween. I've even seen kids with backpacks (a smarter way to carry heavy amounts of candy).
> 
> If they're gonna show up without even a hint of costume, hold out a bag and demand candy, then no, they aren't getting any, but if they have made an effort and are polite give them a piece or two.



I love pillowcases too. Another nostalgia thing, it reminds me of being a kid and using those little pumpkin buckets from mcdonalds, then realizing couldn't fit much in them so I switched to pillowcases. But I think those new halloween decorated pillow case like bags at dollar tree and other places would be more ideal. Since they at least have a design on them, but its still basically a pillow case.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

DannyDanger said:


> How can so many people be against the peanut butter kisses??? OMG I lov those damn things! That's like the main candy I look foward to each season!



I'm that way with Candy Corn, which a lot of people hate.  I also love the Halloween "Peeps" (which should be "Eeks" if you ask me, but no one did). Palmer came out with a bag of faux "Peeps" that were individually wrapped. This might just be blasphemy...but they're actually better than Peeps! Hard to believe, and from Palmer's especially, but true. Dollar Tree and 99 Cents Only both had them, but I didn't see them yet this year.


----------



## Gorey Vidal (Jul 7, 2010)

Peeps are fun to light on fire.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

*pillow cases*

I'm pretty sure I typed "pillow cases, no costumes..." 




the dogman said:


> Why no love for pillowcases? They are a sure way to carry a lot of candy, hold up better than some store bought bags and sometimes kids have special cases decorated for Halloween. I've even seen kids with backpacks (a smarter way to carry heavy amounts of candy).
> 
> If they're gonna show up without even a hint of costume, hold out a bag and demand candy, then no, they aren't getting any, but if they have made an effort and are polite give them a piece or two.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Gorey Vidal said:


> Peeps are fun to light on fire.



That is true, too. It's especially fun to watch one die a slow, horrible death in the microwave. Sort of like the Wicked Witch of the West melting in water once it reaches its maximum puffiness.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Wilbret-
I know you said 'pillowcases, no costumes' But someone echoed a 'no pillowcases' attitude, so I started to wonder what was so bad.
You can get a pillow case and decorate it up for Halloween swag, and if you can sew, you can add things like handles to make them easier to carry.

It just seems like a logical candy carrier to me.


----------

